# Live action Avatar movie trilogy in the works...



## Ippy (Apr 15, 2008)

> If you're a person who laments the decline of the Saturday morning kids cartoon genre, then you should really check out Avatar: The Last Airbender. It may not currently be on TV (we've not been getting up early), but it's available on DVD and it's properly brilliant; beautifully animated and very well written for kids' entertainment. M Night Shyamalan is currently in pre-production adapting the cartoon into a movie trilogy, so now is really the time to get yourself familiar with it.
> 
> We chatted with Shyamalan recently and he filled us in on a few details of the movie. For those who don't know the show, he explains the plot thusly:
> 
> ...




Personally, I'm excited.  The Avatar series already has beautiful action when animated, so the thought of live action scenes with today's technology means I need a change of pants.

It's obviously going to go the Water > Earth > then Fire route, which'll mean that my fave movie will be the second one.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 15, 2008)

I wasnt really sure If I was going to watch this show, but since It's so popular I might give it a try 

And about the live-action movie. Everyone thinks live-action versions of cartoons or anime's suck, no matter what. I think live-action movies are cool and exciting to watch. Of course the anime or cartoon is better, but I still dont hate the Live-action movies.

I really enjoyed the Death Note movies, I really liked the Transformers movie, and I'm sure I'll like this one too! (If the cartoon is good though )


----------



## Ippy (Apr 15, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I wasnt really sure If I was going to watch this show, but since It's so popular I might give it a try


Good.





Ziko said:


> And about the live-action movie. Everyone thinks live-action versions of cartoons or anime's suck, no matter what. I think live-action movies are cool and exciting to watch. Of course the anime or cartoon is better, but I still dont hate the Live-action movies.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Death Note movies, I really liked the Transformers movie, and I'm sure I'll like this one too! (If the cartoon is good though )


I have no problem with seeing live action versions of series.

And  I can't wait to see how they plan on displaying earthbending using CG.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2008)

I like how that article refers to the show as being from the "Saturday morning kids cartoon genre," when the show has never first-aired earlier than 8 PM.

I'll certainly be the most interested in the 2nd movie, if M. Night follows the show closely. He's been pretty clear that Zuko's his favorite character, so he'll probably work pretty assiduously to document Zuko's feigned turn.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's another thing @ anyone else that hasn't actually seen the animated series...

Despite the fact that it's a kiddyish show that's aired on Nick, it has more plot and character development than most animated shows, American or Japanese, I've ever seen.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2008)

I'dd be more excited about it if the show hadn't been on hiatus for five montsh now, after another hiatus of ten months


----------



## martryn (Apr 15, 2008)

> a hundred years later and this world is all *fucked *up and he is the last airbender



Nice choice of words.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 15, 2008)

Didn't Avatar just win the kids choice award for best animated television program? Which is, if you don't already know, kind of a big deal. Spongebob has sweeped that contest for years.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 15, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
this is JUST What I Need.
As soon as there are pics of this post em on here DAMMIT


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 15, 2008)

Haven't watched the show since mid 2006, but this seems interesting.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Haven't watched the show since mid 2006, but this seems interesting.



Damn dude, where you been?
Anyway* Bender B. Rodriguez*, Is this your first time hearing about this or are you just super excited?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, then... we have a date for the first movie: *July, 2, 2010*. And M. Night is looking to Miyazaki for inspiration. 


_Paramount Pictures and Nickelodeon Movies will release M. Night Shyamalan's live-action bigscreen adaptation of the popular animated TV series "Avatar: The Last Airbender" on July 2, 2010.

Studio has dropped "Avatar" from the title of the action-adventure so as to avoid confusion with James Cameron's 3-D epic "Avatar," which 20th Century Fox opens Dec. 18, 2009.

"Airbender" is the first pic to claim that date.

The creators of the Nick TV series were heavily influenced by Japanese anime filmmaker Hayao Miyazaki. Storyline revolves around a young hero who has the ability to manipulate the elements and stop a ruthless nation from destroying the three other nations.

Shyamalan, who will direct from a script he penned, said Miyazaki is one of the greatest storytellers in the world. "In 'The Last Airbender,' I see an opportunity to make a live-action version of a Miyazaki film," Shyamalan said.

Shyamalan is next in theaters with Fox's "The Happening," which opens June 13._


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 16, 2008)

A side of me wants to find a certain facepalm picture, but... M. Night Syamalan.....


----------



## Piekage (Apr 16, 2008)

> Didn't Avatar just win the kids choice award for best animated television program? Which is, if you don't already know, kind of a big deal. Spongebob has sweeped that contest for years.



Really? Sad thing is, Nick seems to still be ignoring Avatar. 

I'm looking forward to this. I can't too see the special effects for bending.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 16, 2008)

What a twist!!!




Seriously though, this is pretty neato!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 16, 2008)

I figured that two alternative titles would be either The Last Airbender or The Legend Of Aang. Both work and don't take anything away from the franchise. Good luck to James Cameron and his_ Avatar_ film but it won't be the one I'm looking forward to.
Good to have an official spot on the Konoha Theater forums to post any updates and leave the other thread to anything pertaining to the animated series.

Next up: Casting News.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 16, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I figured that two alternative titles would be either The Last Airbender or The Legend Of Aang. Both work and don't take anything away from the franchise. Good luck to James Cameron and his_ Avatar_ film but it won't be the one I'm looking forward to.
> Good to have an official spot on the Konoha Theater forums to post any updates and leave the other thread to anything pertaining to the animated series.
> 
> Next up: Casting News.



I guess it doesn't take too much away from the franchise, but _The Last Airbender_, severed from _Avatar_, does bother me. The show isn't about Aang's status as the last airbender; that's just part of his character. The show is specifically about him being the Avatar. 

I wonder what self-serving role Shyamalan will grab for himself...


----------



## Iria (Apr 16, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I figured that two alternative titles would be either The Last Airbender or The Legend Of Aang. Both work and don't take anything away from the franchise. Good luck to James Cameron and his_ Avatar_ film but it won't be the one I'm looking forward to.
> Good to have an official spot on the Konoha Theater forums to post any updates and leave the other thread to anything pertaining to the animated series.
> 
> Next up: Casting News.



Pretty much my sentiments

I am so excited X3

I know M. Night is going to do a great job and with 3 movies to do a 3 season show, I expect the tale to flow quite nicely

Can't wait


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 16, 2008)

This, the Dragonball movie, and the Chun-Li movie... it's killing me not knowing the details!


----------



## Snow (Apr 16, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> Didn't Avatar just win the kids choice award for best animated television program? Which is, if you don't already know, kind of a big deal. Spongebob has sweeped that contest for years.


 
I'm 19.

I started watching Avatar when I was 18.

That's fucking saying something. I'm surprised at this quality of a show being on Nickelodeon- and I avoided it for so long for that exact reason.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 16, 2008)

Starring:
Sean Connery as Aang
Rosie O'Donnel as Appa Katara
Woody Allen as Sokka
John Travolta as Toph
Jack Nicholson as Zuko
Queen Latifah as Azula

 Epicness in the making.


----------



## DominusDeus (Apr 16, 2008)

Snow said:


> I'm 19.
> 
> I started watching Avatar when I was 18.
> 
> That's fucking saying something. I'm surprised at this quality of a show being on Nickelodeon- and I avoided it for so long for that exact reason.





I'm 26 and I fucking love Avatar. Quite well looking forward to the live action adaptation, as well as Cameron's live action take on Gunnm (Battle Angel Alita).


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 16, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Starring:
> Sean Connery as Aang
> Rosie O'Donnel as Appa Katara
> Woody Allen as Sokka
> ...


^Best cast ever 

I really can't wait for the movie, even though we have to wait two very _long_ years.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know, avatar is just to kiddish for me. Although I wonder how a live action film adaptation would turn out. hopefully a bit less childish. pump up the action a bit, making the bending look really good, give the characters good people to act for them, maybe make the girls look hotter ( always a plus), and it might just be worth watching.


----------



## Koi (Apr 16, 2008)

Fuck James Cameron, guys.


----------



## Hana (Apr 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> I wonder what self-serving role Shyamalan will grab for himself...



I think he should grab, "Foamy Mouth Guy" role for himself. It will become his best on screen role yet.


----------



## illusion (Apr 16, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Fuck James Cameron, guys.



I don't know man, T2 was pretty badass.

I'm really looking forward to this, especially since M. Night is directing it, I can see him making it a little more adult oriented and a bit dark. Can't wait.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2008)

illusion said:


> I don't know man, T2 was pretty badass.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this, especially since M. Night is directing it, I can see him making it a little more adult oriented and a bit dark. Can't wait.



Oh it totally was.  You have a point.

But because of Cameron, none of the Avatar films will actually have 'Avatar' in the title.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> I like how that article refers to the show as being from the "Saturday morning kids cartoon genre," when the show has never first-aired earlier than 8 PM.
> 
> I'll certainly be the most interested in the 2nd movie, if M. Night follows the show closely. *He's been pretty clear that Zuko's his favorite character*, so he'll probably work pretty assiduously to document Zuko's feigned turn.



Where'd you hear that?  Link please! 



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Starring:
> Sean Connery as Aang
> Rosie O'Donnel as Appa Katara
> Woody Allen as Sokka
> ...



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## crono220 (Apr 18, 2008)

with M. Night directing, you know he's gonna put a crap load of plot twists in the movie, and maybe an alien to even things out as well...


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 18, 2008)

Firelord will probably turn out as an Alien, and Sozin' comet is a spaceship. And everything will be happening in someone' backyard.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 18, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Firelord will probably turn out as an Alien, and Sozin' comet is a spaceship. And everything will be happening in someone' backyard.


I can't wait for the punch to be handed out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Where'd you hear that?  Link please!



It was one of the extras on the Book 2 collection, a discussion/interview between M. Night and Mike & Bryan. There's some interesting stuff throughout it. It's also got some of the craziest, pointless, silly editing you'll ever see. 

Anyway, it should assuage concerns that he's going to destroy the essence of the show. He's more than consulting with Mike & Bryan now, as well; they're now officially Executive Producers on the film.

Here's the interview. The Zuko business is about 4:55 in.

[YOUTUBE]oYLwd7hr-io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like prime time to start getting back into Avatar.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 21, 2008)

I wanna see it but, at the same time M. Night making the movie scares me, from what i've seen he's not the best (use the village as an example people) there could be someone better for the Avatar movies.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 21, 2008)

Morwain said:


> I wanna see it but, at the same time M. Night making the movie scares me, from what i've seen he's not the best (use the village as an example people) there could be someone better for the Avatar movies.



I think it will be ok. In his "interview" with Brian and Michael he seemed like he really cared about making a faithful adaption of the series. If their ok with leaving Avatar in his hands than so am I.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Firelord will probably turn out as an Alien, and Sozin' comet is a spaceship. And everything will be happening in someone' backyard.



And the Avatar is not truly Aang, but a young Indian filmmaker from Philadelphia...


----------



## Iria (Jun 18, 2008)

Bumping.

I heard a rumor that is "The Happening" does not do well in theatres that the studio will pull the plug on the avatar project


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

I doubt that. If Shymalan can pull out a great script then studios will definately consider. 

There's a huge fanbase of Avatards. That movie could pull in a blockbuster, easily, if done right.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Jun 18, 2008)

Iria said:


> Bumping.
> 
> I heard a rumor that is "The Happening" does not do well in theatres that the studio will pull the plug on the avatar project



I can't really see that happening, though, if it does, I'll probably crap my pants and kick a chair or something. I'm really looking forward to these movies. D:

Even if the avatar movies aren't amazingly amazing, there'd still be soooooooo many Avatards that will go see 'em anyways. I'd probably still see them. >.>


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol, I want to see it.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see it! I just hope they don't screw this up...

Off-topic: Ryuk, I love your avatar xD


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 23, 2008)

I pretty confident Suki wont appear until the Second movie. Since Sokka's love interest for the first one will be Yue.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I pretty confident Suki wont appear until the Second movie. Since Sokka's love interest for the first one will be Yue.



I agree. I think we'll see a glimpse of Suki in the first one though, a subtle hint.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2008)

This movie will be of epic proportions once it's made. 
I want to see what the avatar state will look like in live action.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> This movie will be of epic proportions once it's made.
> I want to see what the avatar state will look like in live action.



Ah man, that would be really epic to see.


----------



## Munak (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, I so hate the channels here in our country; not continuing to show Avatar after the 1st book.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Oh, I so hate the channels here in our country; not continuing to show Avatar after the 1st book.



I think avatar-chapters.com has the rest of the episodes.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2009)

Engh. I just checked up on the cast and it's horrible. It's already posted on here but I never responded to it.

Both Katara and Sokka's actors are white as hell, while Zuko's actor is tan. Completely opposite from the show. I couldn't find any info on Aang's actor.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 28, 2009)

​


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> Engh. I just checked up on the cast and it's horrible. It's already posted on here but I never responded to it.
> 
> Both Katara and Sokka's actors are white as hell, while Zuko's actor is tan. Completely opposite from the show. I couldn't find any info on Aang's actor.


yeah it sad there alot of tan colored people in the US that could have play katara and sokka  and the fire nation cast should have been asian.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2009)

They got Dev Patel to play Zuko.

Seriously.

WTF.

He looks nothing like BIG TOUGH ZUKO.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> They got Dev Patel to play Zuko.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



*Fuck*

zuko is supposed to be muscular, a healthy 16 yr old

Dev Patel  should play sokka


----------



## Ippy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> Both Katara and Sokka's actors are white


lol wot

Black, Indian, Native American... shit anybody with a heavy tan.  What are they doing!?



Chee said:


> They got Dev Patel to play Zuko.


lol wot

Zuko should be played by a young, strong looking azn.





I was excited at first, but.... Dragonball movie turning this?  Is Aang in high school too?


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 28, 2009)

Is M. Night Shyamalan directing all three films or just the first?


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2009)

Like half the population of America has dark skin tones. M. Night chose the whitest looking kids out of the bunch.

lol, I know right? He's an alright actor but he looks nothing like the part of Zuko. Seriously, my hopes for this movie is *-*50% now.

I think he's directing all three. So far, I want a reboot.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 28, 2009)

The MMAthematician said:


> lol wot
> 
> Black, Indian, Native American... shit anybody with a heavy tan.  What are they doing!?
> 
> ...


Katara and Sokka being played by blacks is as awful as being played by whites I always saw the as having tan skin color people like native American,Alaskan and Hawaiians.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2009)

lol they couldn't find native americans ANYWHERE for these parts?

as for Zuko...i disagree on having his actor be azn. Generally the only people who find azn males appealing are people in asia.

he should be played by someone mixed and good looking. Just cuz Zuko's badass and it;ll be next to impossible to find a good looking azn kid who is also badass and in good shape.

now Azula...plenty of azn women can play her cuz there are plenty of good looking azn women who can act.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2009)

Zuko could've been white, I wouldn't have minded because he has very light skin. I'm pissed off because they got a dark skinned actor for it. Plus he has like no muscle tone what so ever.

It's completely flip flopped.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> Zuko could've been white, I wouldn't have minded because he has very light skin. I'm pissed off because they got a dark skinned actor for it. Plus he has like no muscle tone what so ever.
> 
> It's completely flip flopped.



agree

i should play zuko


----------



## Ippy (Mar 29, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> lol they couldn't find native americans ANYWHERE for these parts?
> 
> as for Zuko...i disagree on having his actor be azn. Generally the only people who find azn males appealing are people in asia.
> 
> ...


They're supposed to be biological siblings...

It wouldn't work.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2009)

Here we go. We'll try and take good care of this thread and keep it separate from discussion about the Animated show.

Ok a little update from March starting with the first officially released pics of Aang and Zuko.



On to the Teaser trailer that we got around June.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W1dhqc-JBs[/YOUTUBE]

Now new pictures of the entire lead cast and a film promo shot.


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2009)

From that preview I'm not sure what I think yet...it could be really good, or they could screw it up horribly.  The actors looks seem to fit their roles, though...so that's nice.  I'm not sure if I like the guy playing Zuko though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I predict some massive fail bombs from the failplanes with this one. The pictures look alright though.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2009)

If you don't know already, principal filming is finished so the work to be done now are the special effects. So all that cool bending that we all love so much is very meticulously being prepared by ILM who of course always does good work.

As much as I hate the comparisons to Dragonball Evolution, which I don't understand, I believe this film is better taken care of.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm gonna have to wear a mask when I go see the movie so nobody knows I watched Avatar.

I still think it will be a one-way ticket to failville on the failtrain.


----------



## Seany (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks better than Dragonball


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

That's not saying much.

Any movie looks better than Dragonball.


----------



## Seany (Jul 15, 2009)

Batman & Robin
Street Fighter
Home Alone 4
Shark Attack 3
Billy Mays

really?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

Having only seen 2 of those movies, I'm inclined to say yes.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2009)

Those promo pics look awful.

WHERE IS KATARA'S BRAID!!?!!??!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2009)

Never seen the cartoon. I might see the movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2009)

Saka better be cast correctly goddammit.

Oh shit what did they do!


----------



## Lamb (Jul 16, 2009)

lol, people who would rather have characters that look the part than people who are actually able to portray the parts.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2009)

There should have been a nice combination of the two.
Those open casting calls were lies for whatever reasons, as the only brand new talent picked from hopefuls was Noah Ringer who plays Aang. The rest of the cast have been in _the business _for some years prior.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok Katara is pretty bad but not as bad as I thought. Sokka is awful, Zuko looks like an Indian version of Vegeta. Aang looks like he had his mug shot.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2009)

If anyone remembers this, the Water Tribe scenes were shot on location in Greenland. Here's a set pic.



I forgot who wrote it but someone mentioned that with those clothes, Katara and Sokka look less like Inuits but more like European explorers.
Of course a simple image search at Google to see old photos of Inuit fashion did confirm that the costumes which the Water Tribe siblings are wearing don't seem very authentic to that culture. Which seems to almost verify the claim that Katara, Sokka and the rest of the tribe might adopt a different culture than the original Animated version.

They do look good, don't get me wrong but considering that Nicola and Jackson have absolutely no Asian features, it'd be wrong for them to look like White Eskimos. Interesting bit of info, much of the inspiration for the Water Tribe is taken from this film.

Heavy Weapons Guy

It's titled The Fast Runner and features an all-Inuit cast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2009)

The casting does seem a little weird, but we'll see... Maybe it'll be like a zombie movie where everyone is a zombie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, we're due for a good zombie flick anyways.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 16, 2009)

I not hoping for anything, but damn those kids better know how to act.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2009)

Zombies with bending--what more could you ask for?


----------



## Altron (Jul 16, 2009)

meh i never did like M. Night Shyamalan's movies. I was especially dissapointed with "The Village". It looked so awesome then became instant fail. That is why i do not have high hopes for this movie.


----------



## Trism (Jul 16, 2009)

I have very little faith in M. Night Shyamalan, so to place Avatar in his hands is asking for disaster to me.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 16, 2009)

He sucks because he keeps making the same movie every few years, I think he could have potential if they FORCE him to adapt a new feel to his films.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 17, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> He sucks because he keeps making the same movie every few years, I think he could have potential if they FORCE him to adapt a new feel to his films.



You mean, like have him adapt a critically-acclaimed childrens' cartoon for a live-action film trilogy?

Or are we all expecting some twist at the end (Zuko: *I* am the Avatar!)


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 17, 2009)

The only real twist in the series is that Zuko is a direct descendant of the Avatar before Aang. There should be no more than that.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I saw the teaser yesterday in the theatre, looked pretty cool!


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

I loled when i saw the chubby kid, my only comment on the trailer.

Also the guy from Slumdog Millionare playing Zuko? I dunno, without the voice, it's just not the same


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Well I saw the teaser yesterday in the theatre, looked pretty cool!



Yeah the teaser looked good, but the more you hear about the movie just does not give me me a good feeling Especially if that link posted in the other Avatar thread is true.


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

Pft, teaser bored the hell out of me.


----------



## Cel (Aug 19, 2009)

I know the odds are against him, but don't count M. Night out yet.  After all, the guy came up with the Sixth Sense, which was a pretty good movie.  Avatar can turn out to be a good live-action adaption to the normal public.

However... the rabid fans of the series will still thrash on the movie, no matter how good it is.. so meh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

Weird, I had a dream about the Sixth Sense last night (except it was crazy as hell and made no sense; Bruce Willis had angel wings at one point).

This movie will either fail so hard I'll laugh, or win so much I'll cry. I can't decide with the shitty trailer they have right now. I'm leaning towards shit though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2009)

the preview looks pretty badasss, and i like m night, fuck what u heard


----------

